# HELP - Planet X Pro Carbon owners, and everyone else :)



## johnnyh (21 Jan 2014)

OK, I have permission for n+1, n currently = 3.

I dont want to blow much more than 1k, so was looking at the Planet X Pro Carbon (a bit of Crit racing in the offing), but for the life of me I am beat on the sizing.

I am just shy of 5'8 (by a whisker), and a 77.5cm inside leg (I know, crossing over from Imperial to metric in one post...).

Now when I emailed Planet X the reply was a Medium, I called to confirm and was told a small...

I know 1k aint alot for a bike, I paid 1200 for my Trek, but it is still alot of cash to me and I dont want to get this totally wrong (although my lad is hoping I get the small so he can race on it too!)

So, if you have any experience of this bike, what size and what is your height?

Also if you can point to better value at 1k, then I would love to know 

Cheers all,

Johnny


----------



## Leodis (22 Jan 2014)

I am 5' 7" with 31" inside leg and bought a Kaffenback in small on their advice, should really have gone for the medium as far too much toe overlap for a commuter. Sent it back and got a decent bike 

I have to say though the On-One Ti Pickenflick looks fantastic.

5′3″ to 5′7″ (160cm-170cm)Small
5′8″ to 5′11″ (173cm-180cm)Medium
5′10″ to 6′2″ (178cm- 188cm)Large
6′1″ to 6′6″ (185cm- 198cm)X-Large


----------



## Venod (22 Jan 2014)

I am 5' !0" 84cm crotch to floor, I went for the large, the medium felt too small, I ride 54cm in other brand frames, I am guessing medium would be OK for you but try before you buy if possible, they are fairly compact.


----------



## Leodis (22 Jan 2014)

I would say the medium would be fine for you


----------



## VamP (22 Jan 2014)

I would say the Ribble offerings are better value - see here. With Campag Centaur as selected that would be good race rig, although you'd want a better wheelset/tyres too.

You also get more flexibility in choosing the build you want.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2014)

I've got one, but an XL. Because I couldn't get up to Rotherham to try one out I spent a fair time looking at the measurements (listed in the link below) and comparing them with another comfortable bike's measurements. It was still a risk but being able to check made it a whole lot easier.








 *S(44) M(48) L(52) XL(56)
A* Head Angle (°) 72 72.5 73 73.5
*B* Head Tube Length (mm) 125 145 165 190
*C* Effective Top Tube Horizontal (mm) 530 547 570 590
*D* Seat Angle (°) 74 73.5 73 72.5
*E* Seat Tube Length Centre to top(mm) 440 480 520 560
*F* Chainstay Length (mm) 408 408 408 408
*H* Standover Height (mm) 720 740 775 780
*I* Stack (mm) 523 544 565 590
*J* Reach (mm) 379 385 397 405
*Sizing Guide*

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPULT2/planet-x-pro-carbon-shimano-ultegra-road-bike


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2014)

johnnyh said:


> OK, I have permission for n+1, n currently = 3.
> 
> I dont want to blow much more than 1k, so was looking at the Planet X Pro Carbon (a bit of Crit racing in the offing), but for the life of me I am beat on the sizing.
> 
> ...


For me, large med and small are all fairly meaningless unless you have the actual measurements for each size.
Edit beaten to it above.


----------



## Leodis (22 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> I would say the Ribble offerings are better value - see here. With Campag Centaur as selected that would be good race rig, although you'd want a better wheelset/tyres too.
> 
> You also get more flexibility in choosing the build you want.



I agree, Ribble bikes imho are better set up. You get the full groupset, the finishing kit you want which all are decent, wheelset to budget not some stock a few years old that need using up. I bought my R872 and it is a dream away from the set up from the PX I bought (though very different bikes), PX customer service was cracking though.

If you order from PX and it turns out to be too small or large they will swap it as long as you aint been on the road with it.


----------



## johnnyh (22 Jan 2014)

Thanks all, I did a spreadsheet (I know, sad) of my existing bikes measurements and angles, and the Pro Carbon in both Small and Medium. I also added in my lads Felt as it is very close to the Pro Carbon in Small.

In short (hahaha unintentional word play), I can see the small would work with a 110mm stem and the saddle up - maybe even a couple of spacers under the bars. It would certainly be fairly aggressive.
The medium would be less aggressive, more like my commuter for sizes but a slightly taller head tube and 5mm longer effective top tube. That would still make it smaller than my Trek 1.7, a bike I have ridden many consecutive 100 mile days on without issue. (Although I know the Trek is technically too big, and certainly isn't a racy position for me, it is a comfy all day set up)

I did like the look of the Ribble R872, also possibly if I change course the Planet X RT-57.

For groupset I want to stick with Shimano as my other bikes are and it makes swapping wheels about a touch easier. Ultegra will do me fine, as would 105.

Looking at the above experiences, the medium is looking most likely.

Cheers all, keep 'em coming


----------



## zizou (22 Jan 2014)

You'll likely get either to fit.

For crit racing id go with the smaller frame


----------



## VamP (22 Jan 2014)

I'd go with the smaller frame too. More aggressive position, better handling and lighter. 

While I understand your preference for Shimano, let me point out two things. The PX build wimps out on the chainset, arguably the most important part of a groupset. Centaur builds up slightly lighter than Ultegra. The Ribble Evo frame is lighter than the PX frame. You can use 10 speed campag gear with 10 speed shimano gear without any problems. You can build the Ribble with Ultegra, it's just not as good value as the Centaur build.

OK that was four things.


----------



## benb (22 Jan 2014)

I've got the Planet X Pro Carbon.
I'm 6'3" or 190cm and I went for the XL which fits perfectly.

It's a good bike, and even better components now than when I bought it.


----------

